# FS - 55G the whole package $150 obo *price reduced*need to go*



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

*PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM SELLING IT AS A WHOLE I AM NOT GOING TO BREAK ANY ITEMS *

Selling 55Gallon tank pacakge
Includes
- 55Gallon tank
- custom stand
- custom glass cover
- Amazing looking rocks (5 piece)
- Fluval 404
- 36in Coralife with bulb
- 28in Light fixture
- 5pc plant trimming set
- 2inches of flourite on the bottom of the tank
- bag of white sand
- lots of java needles, anubias, java fern, moss, and some other plants
- breeding trap
- bucket of fish food
- thermometer
- heaters
- Aquaclear 300
- Fluval Carbon refiller 1650g (1/2 full)
- Fluval Ammonia refiller 1600g (2/3 full)
- 40 ft siphon
- airpump
- 4 different nets
- driftwoods
- and more
- you find anything that is aquarium related it's yours

*PLEASE NOTE THAT I AM SELLING IT AS A WHOLE I AM NOT GOING TO BREAK ANY ITEMS *


----------



## jona31 (Jun 28, 2013)

wow I want this sadly I dont have 300 dollars on hand poop


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bump!!!!!!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump!


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Any Pictures? Sounds very nice being custom and all.


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

working on the pic, its not the luxury stand or expansive glass cover, its just made to fit the tank that i have


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I have some water colour paintings for sale right now, if they sell I'm giong to be getting a hold of you asap!


----------



## roadrnner (Aug 19, 2013)

Can u get me some pictures. I'm interested


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

Photo Album - Imgur

here it is,

before it is filled its after i came from vacation, water dried up plants died

that after shots are after water is filled to the tank


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

I know roadrunner, I told them about the deal. 
Hi Roadrunner, hope you get it.


----------



## Hollyhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it a standard tank size? Or more narrow and deep? I've been thinking alot! LOL

A 48 " or 36 " long?


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

okay, back from vacation and time for another bump!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

it is 36inches long


----------



## DevinHebert (Aug 2, 2013)

Great deal! Too bad I'm not allowed to get anymore tanks


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpty bump!


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bump...bump...


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

Need to get rid of this before I move out


----------



## nonsans (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpppppppppp


----------



## Pat805 (Oct 12, 2011)

is the 404 a canister or u just selling as whole package? or can i get stuff 1 by 1?


----------

